# Dr. Tims or Annamaet or...



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Well Silas has finally stabilized on pro plan sensitive skin and stomach. While I don't mind him staying on this I think he needs more nutritional value from his food. He is always hungry and if I go over the regular dose his stools get soft again so I stick to about 2 1/2 cups 3x a day at 5 months old. Seems to work. He seems to be growing good his skin/fur is looking good and his stools are much firmer. Of course I do use perfect form by honest kitchen 2x a day in his food.

Anyway we started off on TOTW, then fromms with no such luck. Then decided to give PP SSS a try. I think he has been on it for a month or a little more. I want to continue this for another month but then want I find something with a higher nutritional value so he does not seem so hungry all the time. His weight seems fine, maybe a tad on the lighter side but he looks healthy. He weighed in at 45 lbs at just over 4 months. 
Honestly even though PP is not the best it has worked great so far and I would not even consider changing it if it was not for the fact Silas seems hungry all the time even though he seems to be gaining weight steadily. I want something with less fillers and more nutritional value to hopefully fill him better.

Silas seems to be one of those GSD with sensitive skin and stomach.
Here is my goal:
More nutritional value
Firm stools
Filling food

So my research has brought me to Annamaet and Dr. Tim. In talking to Dr. Tim he recommends the pursuit and in looking at Annamaet I was looking at the 26%. He was so kind to answer all my questions!



Any thoughts on those two foods. Price range is about where I need to be. Really can't go higher. Any other thoughts are also greatly appreciated! I am open to others. In the next three weeks I would like to start a slow transition onto another food to see how he does. That will give him a couple months on PP before changing. Or should I give him more time since he is stable. I just feel so neglectful when he sits at the dog food bowl and looks at me like....FEED me....LOL

The more I look at food options the more confused I get...I have never had such an issue with finding the right food so I haven ever really been through this frustration. I use to feed simply nourish to all my pups with great success.....the one I have actually have not tried yet with Silas, maybe that is my answer. 
Calgon take me away!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Annamaet is made in my area and I know many people that love it. There is also great feedback and information from the company so I would try it and see how your dog does.

They have a few blends, you may actually want to contact them with your issues and go with their suggestions. They even have a facebook site.


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

I have just contacted them. Thanks for the input!!


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

My breeder feeds Annamaet Encore. Her husband is a veterinarian.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Crocky,
Don't forget that the "Perfect Form" is NOT a true digestive enzyme/probiotic. It has plant materials (like Papain) that help digestion. Your dog NEEDS a Digestive Enzyme/Probiotic product, with these types of ingredients like we spoke of before: Lipase, Protease, Amylase, Hemicellulase, Cellulase, Bromelain, Papain, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Bifidobacterium longum, Fructooligosaccharide

OR the Bilex that contains Ox Bile. 
Moms


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Crocky said:


> I stick to about 2 1/2 cups 3x a day at 5 months old.



That is actually 1 1/2 cups 3x a day. I went back and read it and realized I out the wrong thing down


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Crocky,
> Don't forget that the "Perfect Form" is NOT a true digestive enzyme/probiotic. It has plant materials (like Papain) that help digestion. Your dog NEEDS a Digestive Enzyme/Probiotic product, with these types of ingredients like we spoke of before: Lipase, Protease, Amylase, Hemicellulase, Cellulase, Bromelain, Papain, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Bifidobacterium longum, Fructooligosaccharide
> 
> OR the Bilex that contains Ox Bile.
> Moms


Yes you have told me this numerous times and for some reason I keep forgetting. When I run out of this I will get the digest all plus. Better on the pocket book too! It totally slipped my mind. In fact when I order food I will out this in the cart as well if I can find it in the same place. If not I will go ahead and order it anyway to have on hand so I don't get CRS syndrome again....LOL

As always, thanks!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Anamet: Here are a couple of things for consideration. Note Potatoes and Peas comments:
By Kim Calendar: "As less expensive recipes enter the market, they tend to reduce meat meals. In most cases, this increases the carbohydrate load. If these ingredients are replaced with high fiber complex carbohydrates such as sweet potatoes, squash, or pumpkin, *we see less issues *than when white potatoes replace protein. Potatoes convert to glucose rapidly. High blood sugar levels result in the opposite effect one is trying to achieve with a no grain diet. The diet is designed to balance blood sugar as well as reduce inflammation. Researchers now believe imbalanced blood sugar is the root of inflammation, resulting in the manifestation of most disease. We receive calls from veterinarians specializing in cancer treatment. They request diets with high protein and fat and little to no ingredients that convert to sugar quickly. High sugar levels provide an environment cancer can thrive in. That says a lot!
While the elimination of grain has ended suffering for uncountable pets as well as saved their owners countless vet bills, we now see a trend that so far our manufacturers refuse to address. Our concern is that now that the market has been established and consumers are willing to pay for quality, pet food makers are finding less expensive protein sources to reduce meat meal in their formulas. P*eas and pea protein have become a concern. *When questioned about the changes, we are deluged with scientific research provided by highly ranked universities stating the nutritional contents in peas and pea protein. My question is, has there been any research to prove whether or not these nutrients are bio-available in a carnivores digestive tract. Peas belong to the legume family. Legumes are high in phytic acid. *Phytates have a tendency to bind calcium, magnesium, and iron in animals and humans.*
I am even more concerned with the lectin proteins contained in these ingredients. We have never seen head lines reporting wolf packs or wild cats descending on wheat, corn, or pea fields. There is a good reason for this. Lectin proteins are a plants natural defense. While birds can digest these proteins, humans and carnivores cannot. Lectins are designed by nature to work through the digestive lining in order to break down it’s predators system and disrupt digestion. When undigested protein enters the blood stream, the immune system sets up an auto immune response resulting in allergies. Lectins are sticky, binding proteins. They attach to leptin receptors which regulate carbohydrates into glucose. In time, they can disrupt these receptors and lead to diabetes, obesity, and cardiovascular disease; conditions very prevalent in humans and pets today. Lectins also attach to villi in the digestive tract. They block absorption of nutrients. In time the damage becomes permanent. We see a lot of this in American German Shepherds. When was the last time you saw an Irish Setter? Some breeds have been more susceptible to this damage. Their reputation smeared by reports of stupidity, or aggressiveness. The truth may be that their digestion, including pancreatic function is so disrupted that their brains and nervous systems were severely affected. Consider that when the body is under stress, cortisol levels rise and stop producing the natural protective mucus coating needed in the digestive tract, leading to a never ending cycle affecting the nervous system.
Further research reveals that due to their binding ability, lectin proteins are used to splice genes together in genetically modified food. The original wheat contained six chromosomes. The wheat we consume today has as many as forty two chromosomes, each containing proteins not originally coded in the plant."

Anamet fish variety (not sure if the others do) and Dr. Tim's (not sure if all varieties do) contain DL-methionine: 
a supplement amino acid. Per Dr. Aldrich, a pet food industry advisor: “_The starting materials for production of DL-methionine are *acrolein *(a 3-carbon aldehyde) derived from propylene (a petroleum derivative), methyl mercaptan derived from methanol and various sulfur sources and hydrocyanic acid (HCN).”_
*Per Wikipedia: Acrolein is a severe pulmonary irritant and lachrymatory agent. It was used as a chemical weapon during World War I. It is, however, now outlawed by the Chemical Weapons Convention. Dermal exposure of acrolein to the eyes (0.3ppm in air) can cause severe irritation. Acrolein is not a suspected human carcinogen; no studies have been conducted on the carcinogenic effects of acrolein on humans, but *studies on rats have shown an increase in cancerous tumors from ingestion.

Moms
*


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My dogs were on the Annamaet for a while. My golden got up to a hundred pounds and Annamaet helped get him back down to 82 pounds. After a while the icky poop came back. I think the protein was to high and chicken was a problem. I switched to Fromms Whitefish and Sweet Potatoe and the same thing with the chicken, only a small amt, but they had issues. I now feed Infinia(salmon and/or buson)and that has no chicken or grains in it. It has a nice balance of protein/fat and is a good price.


----------



## barnyard (Jun 21, 2012)

I have one on Dr Tim's Kinesis grain free, and one on the grain inclusive. Both dogs look wonderful, have great energy, and don't have digestion issues. This is the best food I have used.
Annamaet is made at the same facility (Ohio Pet) and has a great rep. I am considering adding this in a rotation.
Both foods are low in ash, and both seem to have very good customer service. I wouldn't hesitate to feed either one.


----------

